
John Oliver explains why Apple is right about encryption - Amorymeltzer
http://gizmodo.com/watch-john-oliver-thoughtfully-explain-why-apples-right-1764708410
======
ZoeZoeBee
John Oliver has been one of the best in the US media over the last few years
at taking an important subject clouded by State and Federal double-speak, and
disseminating the information in a way that can be understood by the masses.
Whether or not they listen and take action is another story

------
tomtoise
The video itself is region-blocked for me here in the UK.

Any mirrors?

~~~
tfm
The Last Week Tonight videos on Youtube seem to get embargoed outwith the US,
but their Facebook videos don't (no login required).
[https://www.facebook.com/LastWeekTonight/videos/858905877571...](https://www.facebook.com/LastWeekTonight/videos/858905877571756/)

~~~
gpvos
Not everywhere outside the US; the Youtube version works fine in the
Netherlands.

------
gadders
I've never understood this American thing of giving weight to the opinions of
comedians on important matters.

~~~
rm_-rf_slash
Medieval royals used to employ a court jester for amusement and to fill the
unique role of being the only class of people allowed to criticize the
nobility, provided of course, it was all said "in jest."

"This American thing" had to come from somewhere.

~~~
kzhahou
Mel Brooks coined "stand-up philosophers."

